# Cockatiel vs. Lovebird



## tweety20 (Oct 16, 2011)

I can't choose between the two. What's the difference in personality? Is the noise level different? Are lovebirds affectionate like cockatiels?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lovebirds are louder than tiels that I know of. They're also more aggressive and can be cage territorial. Tiels are more laid back I think. But lovebirds do come in lots of colors. If you do go with a lovebird, I would go with a male.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I only have two tiels, but a friend of mine has a few lovebirds. Yes, they are NOISY and are agressive with different species of birds. My friend also has a cockatiel and her lovebirds have tried to bite the poor guy's feet! I am 100 percent for tiels, they are wonderful, affectionate and loving, and are not agressive.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Lovebirds are aggressive as heck unless brought up with other birds from a young age, my super tame lovebird decided to nearly chew off my cockatiel's foot the other day, for the 2nd time :/


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have both, and i love both.

however, the lovebirds are more aggressive and much bolder and more assertive. my male lovebird is more agreeable with other birds, but even he likes to chase the others around and give me a good nip if i put my hands in his cage. he doesnt bite hard--but he has the potential to. i get bit when i have to feed him lol

the female however, will latch on and not let go for nothing and she will grind her beak as she bites. she has gotten me to the bone a few times! she has broken toes in our birds and she is extremely cage aggressive and spun. she's super active, like the Energizer Bunny, she can be sweet when she wants to be. She was handraised but poorly socialized. 

my tiels however are more calm, more laid back, gentler, and not cage aggressive and pretty easy going.


i think it would depend what you want more.

lovebirds are NOISIER and LOUDER. they dont mimic well nor is their voice very musical--its harsh chirps and chatters. not known to talk much, though some females may learn to.

cockatiels have a nice gentle chirp, but their flock calling can be shrill. males whistle and some can talk.

lovebirds are cage territorial and often more hormonal than tiels.

lovebirds are way more active than cockatiels, more playful

lovebirds are more destructive and are heavier chewers.

lovebirds are smaller but need just as much space (minimally) as a cockatiel.

lovebirds pack a potentially nasty bite.

cockatiels are more laid back, more well behaved (  )

lovebirds are prone to becoming one person birds and can be a bit aggressive towards others to defend their chosen person. this *can* be avoided with proper socialization, but often still happens. 

cockatiels are more likely to be gentle and friendly with everyone, though they may still choose their favourite person. they just arent as possessive over it lol

both are cuddly (its an individual thing rather than species thing)

both are stinking adorable! 

lovebirds are more prone to plucking than cockatiels are, but cockatiels are more prone to screaming... my cockatiel dally is a screamer, and our lovebird munch has self mutilated and plucked (signature shows some of her plucking, but she has chewed her feet in the past)

both are great birds, but both are very different. i would suggest a handraised, properly socialized lovebird if you go with the lovebird route  untame lovebirds are very hard to tame compared to cockatiels. it took almost 2 years for me to tame my two lovebirds.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

When I got my first Tiel i had this same debate so i'll give a short list of pros and cons 

Lovebirds- pros
Come is lots of colors 
Very active and playful
VERY smart "my sister has one and he's always showing off new tricks for us when he visit" 
Con-
LOUD and noisy 
Chew a lot and pack one nasty bite despite the tiny package it comes in!
Territorial of their cage, their people, and anything else they want to be theirs lol
Cockatiels- pros
Come in tons of patterns! 
Gentle and calm
They can learn a lot of songs and words if you take the time to work with them 
Love to cuddle!!
Cons
White faced and latinos leave a lot of white powder everywhere lol
They can be loud but often only if they are trying to call for you
Can be nippy but unlike lovebirds have a much less threatening bite 

But don't let the stereo types fool you- often personality depends on the bird more than anything else. My white faced Echo is very one person, if he is on me and another "male" person comes near me he will hiss and open his wings to look bigger. Lol but he's a total softy for little kids. 
Eclipse on the other hand has days where he is very aggressive towards both me and the other animals around. He won't allow kids to pet him and sometimes will scream just to get his way. I love them both and am happy i choose tiels over lovebirds. 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Vcc828 (Apr 13, 2013)

I would go with a cockatiel. They are quieter and less aggressive.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Vcc828 said:


> I would go with a cockatiel. They are quieter and less aggressive.


Only downside though is it's harder to clean their *poo* is fairly larger... :flb:


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

xNx said:


> Only downside though is it's harder to clean their *poo* is fairly larger... :flb:


I haven't seen a lovebird poop but I don't find it difficult to clean my tiels' poop. It's toothpaste consistency and can be easily picked up with a paper tissue. No problem.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

eduardo said:


> I haven't seen a lovebird poop but I don't find it difficult to clean my tiels' poop. It's *toothpaste consistency *and can be easily picked up with a paper tissue. No problem.




yum yum D: lol

lovebird poops are a tad smaller than cockatiel poop, but i dont find much difference in picking up their poops lol lovebirds i find though do poop more frequently.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

I have both, too. Lovebirds (and parrotlets) are a better choice for my personality type. I'm more high-strung and tend to like the rough-and-tumble way Lovebirds like to interact, always tumbling around, hanging by one foot, in-your-face attention demanding. Cockatiels are more laid back and reserved, like people have said. Evian came to prefer my husband because he's more like that, gentle, quiet, moves slow, likes to sit in a chair for long periods of time, where she sits with him and accepts gentle scritching. So I think a person's personality type goes a long way toward being a factor in which type of parrot is a better match. 

As for noise, that's another totally personal matter. Cockatiel noise affects me WAY more than Lovebird noise. I know Lovebird chatter can be loud at times but I've never once cringed the way I do when Evian begins her "Weep! Weep! Weep!" session. That tone just goes right through me. I love her to pieces, and now she's the avian love of my husband's life (and his first-ever parrot), but that alone will keep us a single cockatiel family.


----------



## TheRubixHorse (Jun 14, 2010)

We have had 5 'tiels and one lovebird. The lovebird (Squirt) is EVIL, louder than all of the other birds combined (and in the constant, non-stop sort of way), and she attacks other birds and people. We have worked with her regularly for several years with no change. I've talked to several other individuals who have or have had lovebirds and they all say about the same thing as I have here. Both bird vets at the place where I take my birds agree as well. You won't regret getting a cockatiel!


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Lovebirds aren't "evil." It sounds like you have a female. They're wired by nature to be VERY territorial over their nest area (a lot of parrot species are like that). My female will bite you like a punch can-opener around or in her cage, but she is my most reliable NON-biter to hand to visitors to my home just a few feet away from her cage. I'm sorry you've had a bad experience with your bird, though. I'll say again that single, male, properly hand-reared lovebirds make such delightful pets. They usually aren't loud when they're happy and content. 

Choosing a parrot is such a personal matter. That's almost why it's sad that parrot stores are falling out of fashion (the good stores, with educated employees, are a wonderful resource). Letting a particular parrot choose YOU is pretty rewarding. That way you BOTH get to decide if you want to share a relationship. Anyone thinking of obtaining a parrot probably should go somewhere and spend time with several different birds so he or she can make the best possible choice based on many factors. I've seen GOOD people in the wrong relationship with an animal, where they (both animal and human) were just miserable. I fostered a parrot once that was a horrible match for me! (Thank God it was a foster situation and not an animal I had adopted and would have to live with for the rest of my and his life!) Choose wisely. . .


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

There are exceptions with everything.
One of my tiels can be very aggressive. But he is also the only one of my 2 i trust with kids. 
Some birds have an aggressive personality or maybe hand raising lovebirds makes a world of difference.
My sisters lovebird can be very sweet! And she hand raised him. 
But to say lovebirds are all aggressive and all tiels are calm/gentle is just one opinion
I've had both sweet lovebirds and extremely aggressive tiels, sweet tiels and really nippy lovebirds.
All birdies are great in their own aspects  <3


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

My cockatiel is a nightmare IMO, he's scared of EVERYTHING, most of the time he sneaks and eats his food, if anyone comes in he'll stop...


----------



## Lovemybirdies (Jan 16, 2013)

I also have both - one black masked indigo male lovebird Dally, who is about 6 months old and 6 tiels, 3 of which are under a year, and a budgie. Dally seems to have bonded to my 6 year old male tiel Solo. He mimics all the tiel whistles so well if we closed our eyes, I wouldn't know who was whistling. As everyone has said, they are very smart, love to chew and can be bullies with the tiels. I would never ever put him in the same cage with any of the cockatiels. I am always amazed at just how bold he is, as he gets right in the cockatiel cages and makes himself right at home, chewing their toys, eating their food, even though he has enough of his own. He is amazing though, and never ceases to amuse us with his antics. I like to to think its the best of both worlds as each bird, with their own unique personality brings joy to our lives.


----------



## Tinker2 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Cockatiels and Love Birds Together*

I have 18 cockatiels and 2 love birds. I will say that the love birds rule however they never go after the cockatiels. They are all allowed free time in which they are not caged and I haven't had any problems. The love birds are both males. One tries to be very talkative and the other does not. Both a cockatiel and a love bird can be very sociable and loveable. It all depends on how much time you can give them. Just putting them in a cage and talking to them is not enough. It's all in the training.
Neither the cockatiels or the love birds like their 'house' invaded by another bird. The cockatiels will put up with it better than the love birds, after all, it is their house. None of my birds scream but the love birds do not have the ability to talk if this is something you want. Male or female? Well, if it's a love bird, I would suggest a female. A male 'humps' anything when it gets to that stage almost to the point of injury. I have not noticed this in a male cockatiel. but someone might find this different.


----------

